# Burner



## Noitoen (Sep 21, 2009)

Found this http://www.instructables.com/id/Aluminum-Bottle-Alcohol-Stove/ could be interesting.


----------



## Noitoen (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like the original post was messed up, so her goes again 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Aluminum-Bottle-Alcohol-Stove/


----------



## Lykle (Oct 1, 2009)

And I found this one yesterday.

http://ygingras.net/b/2007/6/a-better-soda-can-stove


Lykle


----------



## Noitoen (Oct 11, 2009)

They seem to pop up everywhere  http://www.csun.edu/~mjurey/stoveinstruct.html This one seems powerful enough to run a small boiler.


----------

